# Grand Canyon Must Have Items



## boatshredder (Jul 25, 2013)

Launching on the Grand at the end of June for an 18 day trip. 

For those that have gone in the dead of summer, I'd love to know what are some must have items for the trip? What has been something that has made your trip enjoyable or something that has saved your ass down in the canyon. 

Anything such as snacks, gear, clothing etc... 


Thanks for the suggestions! This community rocks. 

Cheers


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

cherry licorice, extra jack daniels and corn huskers lotion. Hippity ho!


----------



## fredfish (Jun 27, 2005)

lotion!


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hand Salve

I loved having my Astral Brewers....great to have a closed toed shoe for the boat that was also comfortable for hiking. Plus they work as a great sandal for camp when push down the back.

Phillip


----------



## DrBigDog (Apr 15, 2009)

*grand canyon essentials*

A good sun shade tarp! It's been hot down there already. The heat also generates a lot of hot wind, literally, so a solid tarp will be appreciated.
lots of cigars, if you like'em
favorite snacks
Sun shower, as the water is cold the whole way.


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

*black light*

Its great to spot scorpions that are about ready to drop out of the Tami on to your buddy's pillow. Don't leave your bed roll laying out. You want to be the first nasty thing to slither in.


----------



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

More ice. While you will always have less than you want, make sure you bring more. Be prepared to buy more at Phantom. Bimini is always great for a summer trip, for both while in flat sections but also in camp when hanging out on the boat because the beach is too damn hot.


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

Watershed drybag.


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

Two cotton sheets, soak thoroughly and ring out before bed, one below you one above you, as they evaporate you sleep like a baby, sleep on the boat if at all possible, 10 degrees cooler than anywhere on shore


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

mrkyak said:


> Two cotton sheets, soak thoroughly and ring out before bed, one below you one above you, as they evaporate you sleep like a baby, sleep on the boat if at all possible, 10 degrees cooler than anywhere on shore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz






Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

If phantom ranch has ice buy as much as your party can carry
Don't be afraid to ask for ice from the commercials towards the end, they can be unexpected saviors of cocktail hours on day 16


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## boatshredder (Jul 25, 2013)

mrkyak said:


> Two cotton sheets, soak thoroughly and ring out before bed, one below you one above you, as they evaporate you sleep like a baby, sleep on the boat if at all possible, 10 degrees cooler than anywhere on shore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Can a silk sleeping bag liner work just as good for this?


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

*roll-a-cot*

mesh cot with the wet sheets was a lifesaver in the heat. I set mine up across the dryboxes on the boat to take advantage of cool air off the water.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

IMO the phantom ranch ice wasn't really worth it. Granted,my cooler wasn't awesome. But almost all of it had melted by the next night. This was two months ago,in march. It's a very wet ice. But it is the bottom of the Grand Canyon and beggars can't be choosers....just don't plan on it sticking around for long.


----------



## salsasean (Apr 20, 2005)

Misty mate, google it and get one. Super salve for your hands, a large umbrella and big hat. Have fun.


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

salsasean said:


> Misty mate, google it and get one. Super salve for your hands, a large umbrella and big hat. Have fun.


I was going to ask if anyone ever sets up a mister off of their shade cove/Bimi. A simple garden sprayer, the ones with a pump handle, and some misters attached to a drip line irragation set up could go for hours and really keep things cool.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi GPP33,

I'll admit to having done that. Nobody laughed again after the temperature got over 100, and all the clouds went away.

Rich Phillips


----------



## salsasean (Apr 20, 2005)

I clip the misty mate onto my life jacket while rowing, when not running rapids and it makes everything so nice. Also nice to walk around camp and mist others.


----------



## kb52 (Apr 19, 2008)

2nd on the Super Salve (but if you ain't drinking lots of water it don't matter much)
Thin, full fingered gloves for rigging raft and sun gloves for the rest of the day are great for saving your hands.
Super glue and pre-cut band aids (cut into thin strips you can work around finger cracks and use super glue to glue into place) if above don't work.
The wet sheets as mentioned - also small mister spray bottle for spraying one's self at bedtime and in night. After dark a spray lasts a pretty long time. A sheet and light blanket is plenty for keeping warm. You'll probably fall asleep in your skivvies or less - it's that warm and you'll grab a sheet or blanket later in the night. If you're a dude a bottle to pee in so you don't have to stumble around in dark. 
Sport umbrella is great. Good shade for 2 peeps and is pretty versatile. I used it to block wind/blowing sand at night a few times.
Unless you're a full on shower geek a small solar shower (2 gal or even 1 gal) is sufficient and is easier to deal with. 
Make sure your big brimmed hat has a chin cord you can snug down.
A little collapsible table to put by your chair ( and bring to your campsite too)
Some EmergenC or other drink mix stuff for your water - especially if you're filtering and using iodine. True Lemon makes a 1/2 way decent lemonade and an ice tea mix.
Good black licorice and other snacks and some El Mayor Anejo for Tequila Beach - be prepared to hassle folks to get your El Mayor back so you can have another pull.


----------



## Jacob (May 22, 2005)

2nd on the roll-a-cot. If you can sleep on the raft, great. If not, you can set the cot up right next to the river to catch the cool breeze it brings. Plus you can set it up just about anywhere, right in the water if you want. But watch out for the daily "tides" or you will wake up when the water laps your underside.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Beer. Lots of beer.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Horse shoes are a must

sponge if you are k-1 

aqua seal glue for drybag repair

pot


----------



## dugger (Dec 2, 2008)

For cracked, bleeding hands: Copious amounts of stinky Bag Balm before sack time. Cover hands with surgical gloves overnight and wake up healed.


----------



## utrafter (Aug 10, 2013)

dugger said:


> For cracked, bleeding hands: Copious amounts of stinky Bag Balm before sack time. Cover hands with surgical gloves overnight and wake up healed.


I did this in a similar way for my feet with a pair of socks and TONS of Bag Balm when I worked commercially. Lots of guides did it and it saved your feet from cracking


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Same for me. Keep the Balm and the socks in a dedicated ziplock bag.


----------



## CWorthy (Jun 22, 2005)

Having just gotten off the Grand last week (while it's still fresh), I would never go again without the following:

1) Good pair of gloves - I used a pair of more expensive gardening gloves and they worked very well. Use them whenever you're rigging, opening dry bags, loading/unloading the boat, handling straps, etc. 
2) Bag Balm - the incredibly dry climate will wreak havoc on both your feet and hands. Bring a different pair of gloves for night application, and, be sure to bring multiple pairs of cotton socks and slip-on shoes (Crocs woke well) for foot application and walking around camp.
3) A light colored sheet that you can soak with water in the daytime to keep your legs and feet out of the sun when you can't take any more. It is going to be sweltering! I also like the mister idea, that's got to feel pretty good!
4) Super Glue - worked ten times better on cracks/splits than NuSkin, which is more like applying a coat of Nail polish, and it peels right off!
5) Good splash gear - you will get wet, and the water is cold, so be sure you have a good top and bottom when you need them!
6) Wide brim hat (or two) with drawcord to stay on in the wind.
7) Light colored long-sleeved shirts and light pairs of pants to protect your skin from the sun. Sunscreen is definitely still needed, but soon, you will be one with the dirt/sand, and, applications become more exfoliating than as affective as they were at the start of the trip.
8) And, lastly, pack everything you think you need and then cut it in half. Then, cut it in half again (or, bring another dry bag for dirty laundry)! So far, since we returned last Tuesday, I have done 11 loads of laundry, and I still have 2-3 more to do (It was my first time down and I brought WAY TOO MUCH stuff!).
Other items that were nice to have: Solar charger, musical instruments (while you're usually pretty exhausted by the time you get to camp, it's always fun to play some music), sun shower, parawing or EZ-up for Camp Shade, solar landscaping lights on stakes which we charged daily and placed by the sand stakes so folks wouldn't trip at night, and battery-pwered light strings (like the ones they make for bicycles) - they're fun in the kitchen.

I know there's many more, but these are the things I would definitely be sure to take with me on my next Grand trip, anyway


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

Rig your boat to sleep on it. I use a piece of wood to cover the foot well and use a pyramid tent with two poles if it looks like rain.


----------



## kanuman (May 13, 2013)

*my picks for a June trip*

As someone else said bring a cot and sheet for sleeping. You can put your cot right down next to the water and sleep really well. Way better, IMHO than sleeping on a raft.

The other thing is a good straw sun hat for rowing...bring an extra.

Stay wet...............................Gary


----------



## ranamafana (Jul 18, 2005)

a sarong is all around nice to have, wet & cover yourself to sleep easier on hot nights, drape over a wide brimmed hat for added shade during the day, wear it for a party dress, skirt, turban, or cape, lay on it on the sand.... 
I've brought books, but they never make it out of my drybag, there's too much cool stuff to see 
journal, musical instrument
extra pair of sunglasses, no shades would be brutal
hand/foot salve, sunscreen, lip balm
candy
a game or two, like horsehoes, frisbee, hacky sack, washers, bocci ball
....and way, way, way more beer than you would think

Have a great trip!


----------



## bigwaterjim (Feb 15, 2006)

I always pack 1 item of comfort that I don't share. Last trip it was a pound of jelly bellys. 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

bigwaterjim said:


> I always pack 1 item of comfort that I don't share. Last trip it was a pound of jelly bellys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


 i second that, i know i know your supposed to share but for me its lemon drops


----------



## carnuba (Jul 22, 2008)

roll a cot saved my life!
also wet down the sand below you before you start snoring it does wonders for dropping the temp around you.
i second the black light, way fun to see who's tend is on the nest!
bring extra hats and shades
i also found on my july trip that i preferred to row in long sleeve cotton(preferably pearl snap) shits and scrubs are killer lightweight cotton pants to have. 
bring a variety of beers but, leave the heady beer at home no matter how much you like it no one wants a fat tire on day 18 of Africa heat you will be happier with pbr, bud light, modelo, tecate etc etc and don't for get to supplement with plenty of aqua
enjoy!


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Tiki Torches!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Flushable wipes (non-alcohol) for a quick fresh'n up when showers are out of the question. A cooler of high quality cube ice for cocktails.


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

caverdan said:


> Tiki Torches!!


PROPANE tiki torches


----------



## mowgli (Feb 24, 2010)

Baby wipes. Great for cleaning your ears, wiping your eyes, and just generally getting the grit out of all those little crevices. Large umbrella for the raft. Anything that provides shade for that matter. Lotion. Camel back and water bottle. Shades x2.



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## tahoepa (Jun 27, 2005)

Super salve and cotton sheet. Just got off a trip, was 110 during the day and felt like about 90 initially at night when crashing out. River felt awesome but definitely warmer due to lake level. We were getting temps in the high 50's around the gems. Have a great trip. I bought some astral brewers before this trip and wore them with neoprene socks, worked awesome and super sticky for scrambly slick Muav hikes.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## followthebubbleline (Mar 16, 2009)

I prefer a damp terry-cloth beech towel instead of the damp bed sheets, the towel holds more moisture so the evaporative cooling lasts longer.


----------



## Watusi_Pat (Aug 31, 2012)

Just got off @ Pearce on June 21st. HOT 102-108 (max 114), 7-14 cfs. W ok. Fang ate me. House Rock bucked me out but my NRS14' SB had a great run. Best piece of new gear a 6x6 ft Cgear sand mat. Slept under the stars every night. A Roll-a-Cot with a 40deg North Face rectangular bag for padding with queen sheet. The Cgear sand mat was the Bomb. Made for a nice 6ft square sand free living area. I can't stress how nice it was to have the sand disappear thru this mat. Next trick was Walmart 64ct. Assurance body wipes. $3. Nothing better than a clean body in a clean sheet. Also I go for the Gold Bond Heal Cream on feet & hands with thin silk gloves and socks. Really helps the "Cracks"
For you "I got to have my Joe before I breath" types, try this. Boil water and pre-heat a one or one-half liter double walled SS Thermos. Reboil the water and make your coffee after dinner dishes are done. Put the Thermos under your rack & hit the sack. You'll have very hot coffee before everyone. And possibly new freinds! ps I don't ruin coffee with sugar or cream. Still working on that intravenous coffee push system. 
I've tried lots of water mixes. Nix-um stick with h2o. Keep 3 metal 1 liter bottles in insulated holders. One in the drag bag, one for me and one for The River Gods. Leave the chocolate home. I like M&M's in the big pass around plastic jug. (Thanks Bill). Payday candy bars don't melt either and love them nuts. We had 16 people with a double 5 switch out at Phantom. (Pipe Creek). Launch'd with 85 gallons of H2o, filled at Phantom Boat Beach. Pumped at Ledges. Very clear water. Two Partner 4 burners used 37 lbs. Used 3 rocket box groovers. This is the second Grand I've run with. 42", 1amp dc waterproof flexible Solar Panel and a ultra high tech 34amp hr. lithium battery in the dry box. Powered camera, gopro, iPhone, GPS, headlight and lots of friends stuff. Ended at 13.33vdc. Never used a disposable battery. I'm still working on that "cold fusion" powered ice maker. But will probably have to settle for hydrogen powered system that can pump out 33lbs of ice a day. That will get me out of Groover Duty! Don't laugh I'll be setting up a shaved ice stand @ Tequila Beach, Take that Navajos. 
Finally about the heat. It took me a week to recuperate, I'm doing a winter trip next. Miss that Kokatat Dry Suit and quite. I actually had a Commercial group person ask me in Havasu Cyn. "Are we there yet?". Those motorized trips look like rides at Disney Land. I've never yelled "wee" while running Hance. Ok back to Rim World.

Watusi_Pat


iPad in Jaccuzi


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

Great Post. Thanks for contributing to the forum. Its great to read a post that adds to the community and skip the 100 posts about killing snakes. 

Glad you had a safe and fun trip. Stay cool


----------



## Watusi_Pat (Aug 31, 2012)

Saw a beautiful 6' King? @ about 220 left just past Gorilla Camps. Lots of sheep drinking also. Can't wait to hit the jackpot and see a mountain lion swimming across the river.

Watusi_Pat


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mason29 (Apr 23, 2014)

Just got off the Grand a little over a week ago. 

Rig to sleep on your boat. I did Paco pad over a cooler with ammo cans on the side. Gave up my cot by the second night. 

Brought a Sport Brella that can stand up to high winds and makes a great tent you can latch on to any boat. 

Bag balm is great but be ready for it to melt in the high temps. 

Fishing shirts from goodwill are great ones to wear to avoid the sun. And you won't care when you have to toss em due to the grime that won't wash out. 

Athletic tape for your Chaco bites is a blessing by day 14. 

Don't forget a calling card for phantom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Watusi_Pat (Aug 31, 2012)

You're correct sleeping on the boat is cooler. I do it when the eddy current isn't surging. Also depending on the night flow drop the angle of the boat may be a problem. Sometimes I drop a bag of rocks out the back of the boat with a pulley and line hooked to the boat that allows me to pull the boat out into deeper water. Also I've seen the green square can of Bag Balm totally melt into everything. I use Gold Bond Heal Cream. Thanks for the good tips.

Watusi_Pat


iPad in Jaccuzi


----------



## mowgli (Feb 24, 2010)

I forgot to mention how nice it is to have a sand brush. Bring one and you'll find a million uses for it!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

watusi-Pat. 

good to know the sand mats worked so well. I didn't have a cot last time, this time I think I will. 

I will be building a similar battery charging system for my next one whenever that is. Do you have pics or care to share details? Would you charge the panel during the day? June lots of sun I would think …in places anyway. Did you check amps as you were to get a sense of a charge rate or recovery rate? Like 18 amps when you started in the am and 20 when you got to camp six hours later. If we get bombarded by the electronics haters happy to go off list. 

I was recommended to look at electric wheelchair batteries for my system due to their deep draw down without damage capabilities in case you had to run it all the way. Simple enough to avoid with a meter. Never thought to take one before.


----------



## Watusi_Pat (Aug 31, 2012)

carvedog
I'll send detail and pics this weekend. My PowerFilm 42" roll up panel puts out just over 1 amp dc in bright sunlight. I use motorcycle PowerLet connectors and a 34 amp/hr equivalent lithium battery in a small ammo box with 15 amp fuse and regulator. The Grand is hard on equipment but my system has survived a 3 week summer trip. I had to give power away as I was generating more than I needed. "Pat's Power & Light".


iPad in Jaccuzi


----------



## AZJefe (Jun 3, 2009)

*For dishes*

Cascade or OxiClean dishwasher detergent. Wear gloves when you're doing the dishes.


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

carvedog said:


> watusi-Pat.
> 
> good to know the sand mats worked so well. I didn't have a cot last time, this time I think I will.
> 
> ...


Check out this thread:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f44/battery-only-gopro-camera-charging-50685.html

I built a system that fits in a 1300 pelican box. A lot of info for building this came from the thread above and the info from a fellow buzzard. I originally had an inverter and a 4 port USB hub with it but have since dropped that. I now just have a CLA splitter with two, two USB CLA plugs. Almost everything I charge has a USB connection. The only exception is my DSLR and I rarely take that.

The first picture is the system with the inverter in action. The second is just everything in the pelican box.


----------



## moetown (May 8, 2007)

*Bimini Tops*

Wet down the Bimini and Enjoy the Afternoon")

SUP, Boogey Board or Mini Mee would be fun

Brady


----------

